# Air Dam Swap



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Starting with Job 2 4x4 SuperDuty trucks, Ford started producing and installing an air dam that is substantially larger than the one on the Job 1 trucks. As far as I can tell, all 4x2's still get this smaller air dam. Many owners have reported that their trucks are getting upwards of 1mpg (even a bit more in some cases) better fuel economy using this dam. I thought about it for a while and wondered if it would fit on my 4x2. Even if it did fit, I wondered if it would it sit too low or if it would even help mpg at all since 4x2's sit lower in the nose in the first place.

Over the last few weeks, my curiosity got the better of me and I took a tape measure to my own truck and air dam. I then went to one of the local Ford lots, layed down underneath a few SuperDuty's and took measurements of the new dam and how it fit on the 4x4's. I had an interesting conversation with a salesgal while doing this







From my poking around with my tape measure and doing a simple mockup on my truck, I figured what the heck, it just might work. And if I gain 1mpg or even .5mpg - that would be fantastic. So last week, I headed over to the parts counter at the Ford house and asked for part number 8C3Z-17626-B. He had it in stock, I parted with $100 and was on my way. Whaa??? Yep...that is right, $100. Considering what these trucks cost these days, that is a heckuva cheap mod and the gamble I figured, was worth it.

The Job 1 air dam is much smaller than the Job 2 piece. It is hard to imagine that the Job 2 dam will even fit. It is huge in comparison. The second picture really shows how small the Job 1 dam is in comparison.


















The Job 1 air dam is held on by two 8mm bolts with screw clips and about 6 push-in plastic bayonet clips. The Job 2 dam requires 7 bolts/screw clips. I ditched the metrics and plastic and bought new hardware from Lowe's for about $4.00. The new hardware is on the left in the picture below, next to the old 8mm bolts and plastic push pins. Also, note the Job 2 dam has depressions to locate the 7 screw clips. I also used a dab of blue loctite on the new hardware. As a suggestion - the dam goes on easier if you get all the bolts started before tightening them down.










New Dam with the clips in place in the molded depressions marking their locations for each attachment point.










It was pretty easy to take the Job 1 dam off. Due to the size of the Job 2 dam, I strongly recommend that you jack the truck up so that you have room to crawl underneath. Also, there is a heavy steel bumper brace on each end of the bumper that blocks access to the 1 stock bolt holding on the dam on each end. There are 3 bolts that hold that brace on. To make it easier, I took off the two lower bolts and just loosened the top bolt enough so that I could move it away from the bumper far enough to get at the bolt head.










Note that the air dam holds the plastic license plate retainer. The retainer has two clips on the bottom that need to "snap" back in place when you put the new dam on. Here is the new dam installed - I will report back with what my mpg does over the coming weeks. For just $100 - it is worth giving it a shot. The truck is still jacked up in this shot.










Truck sitting on the ground - sorry about the ghostly reflection off of the chrome grill of my daughter and I in this pic - I didn't realize it was going to reflect to show us and make the shot come out a lil creepy. She is a great "helper"!!!










Let me know if you have any questions about doing this, I am happy to help out and answer any questions. I would rate this job as being pretty easy and it took me about an hour and a half to get it all done.

Curtis


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Thats a good idea! I know it will help. I'm as interested as everyone else as to how much this gains ya..

I agree worth the 100 bucks.. Looks better too!

Carey


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Well now you have a curb feeler for sure. Be careful parking.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

If you want to recoup some of your investment, try e-baying the job 1 dam. Not sure if you can seel it, but I hear the off road guys aren't big fans of the job 2 dam.









Definetly looks like it wasn't too difficult of a mod.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

In reference to Andy's "curb feeler" prognostications, I measured the new dam's ground clearance. Tape said 9.25". FYI - the dam is stiff yet pliable.

-CC


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice work and a GREAT job of documenting the process for all the other Outbackers.


----------

